# I'm outraged :@ :@ :@



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys. I have about 80 birds. A kit of 20 rollers, about 60 homers, 10 pakistani highflyers and 5 pairs of fancy pigeons. OK well there's another fancier that lives down the block from my house. I went to see his loft one day, and he does take care of hi good birds, but any bad flyers/breeders he has....guess what he does to them? He feeds them rat poison and releases them near our neighborhood hawk nest. The hawk eats the pigeon (i saw it happening once while i was in my car) and a couple days later i see a dead hawk. This is absolutely cruel. First the pigeon dies, then the hawk dies. I'm not lying, i hate hawks but thats just down right hurting. Just because the pigeon isn't the perfect stud or isn't the highest flyer, etc, he kills it. That's the first thing.

And today, when i went to feed my pigeons. I found a baby pigeon, maybe around a month old? He could fly. I found him, duct-taped lying on the floor. Like he duct taped the whole body, and all his feathers, so he couldn't walk or fly. Being duct tape, i had to cut it off, so the pigeon is pretty naked, (he's inside with me now on a heat pad, since it gets pretty cold here at night being in the north). So i'm going to go by his house tomorrow and ask for an explanation. And i'm sure it's him because a friend of mine found a similar situation not long ago. I was just wondering, can people like these get charged for un-human like acts towards animals? Cause i don't know much, being 15 and all lol. So if someone can help me I'd love to hear. My brother, being known to the police very well here, and provincially lol, used his criminal mind "Let's go to his house and night, break the lock to his loft, and rescue those 40 something birds" LOL, it's always something to do with breaking when it comes to him. Don't worry i'm more human than that, lol, anyway I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is just horrible and cruel what that horrible poor excuse for a human being is doing. For 15, you have more common sense than that idiot. I feel really bad for those poor birds including the hawk. Sad story.


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

SAD! Dude, Just go steal the pigeons.lol
And if the hawk is like..protected, He could probably be charged.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

How horrible! That guy shouldn't be allowed to have any animals. There are laws against this sort of thing. You can try contacting the BCSPCA here's the link http://www.spca.bc.ca/cruelty/ReportingCruelty.asp


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah i know this guy is messed in the head, i told my bro to go talk to him this evening, and my bro being smashed like always could have gotten charged for harassing him, but the guy (Cruel pigeon guy) came out with a shot gun, we live in a partially rural area so thats why. And my bro cussed a lot and was like now it's getting personal, well it went on until i stopped him, brought him home, and decided to do it in a more civilized manner lol. I'm going to bring the MP i know into this, it's going to be his third year in being the member of parliament and i know him, well long story but i know the MP lol. He solved my problems before and i'm sure he'll do the same. Also i contacted my second cousin who's a lawyer, and i'm thinking of trying to get the court to give me the ownership of this birds. Most of his birds were imported from the Middle East, many are prized birds, yet he still acts like a complete idiot.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is disgusting, and I certainly hope you are able to put a STOP to his madness, and cruel and inhumane treatment of birds. 

This person should not be labeled a "fancier", he is NOT in any way a pigeon fancier, and he gives a bad rep for those who are REAL pigeon fanciers.

Please keep us updated on the progress to STOP this horrible treatment of God's creatures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gurbir said:


> Hey guys. I have about 80 birds. A kit of 20 rollers, about 60 homers, 10 pakistani highflyers and 5 pairs of fancy pigeons. OK well there's another fancier that lives down the block from my house. I went to see his loft one day, and he does take care of hi good birds, but any bad flyers/breeders he has....guess what he does to them? He feeds them rat poison and releases them near our neighborhood hawk nest. The hawk eats the pigeon (i saw it happening once while i was in my car) and a couple days later i see a dead hawk. This is absolutely cruel. First the pigeon dies, then the hawk dies. I'm not lying, i hate hawks but thats just down right hurting. Just because the pigeon isn't the perfect stud or isn't the highest flyer, etc, he kills it. That's the first thing.
> 
> And today, when i went to feed my pigeons. I found a baby pigeon, maybe around a month old? He could fly. I found him, duct-taped lying on the floor. Like he duct taped the whole body, and all his feathers, so he couldn't walk or fly. Being duct tape, i had to cut it off, so the pigeon is pretty naked, (he's inside with me now on a heat pad, since it gets pretty cold here at night being in the north). So i'm going to go by his house tomorrow and ask for an explanation. And i'm sure it's him because a friend of mine found a similar situation not long ago. I was just wondering, can people like these get charged for un-human like acts towards animals? Cause i don't know much, being 15 and all lol. So if someone can help me I'd love to hear. My brother, being known to the police very well here, and provincially lol, used his criminal mind "Let's go to his house and night, break the lock to his loft, and rescue those 40 something birds" LOL, it's always something to do with breaking when it comes to him. Don't worry i'm more human than that, lol, anyway I'd appreciate any help.



First of all, killing birds by poison is, I would think, considered cruel. Killing hawks in any way is against the law. Now, proving what this guy has done may be a little difficult. I sure would notify the proper authorities and give it a try, that's for sure.
As far as the "fancier" (Treesa, you are SO right), it's NOT against the law for him to kill HIS birds. I don't LIKE it, in fact I think it takes a pretty disgusting, cruel IDIOT to do this, BUT, the fact of the matter is, it ISN'T against the law, as long as he's doing it humanely. IMO, it SHOULD be against the law, but it isn't.
Hope you can come up with some solution to this stupidity.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Gurbir said:


> Hey guys. I have about 80 birds. A kit of 20 rollers, about 60 homers, 10 pakistani highflyers and 5 pairs of fancy pigeons. OK well there's another fancier that lives down the block from my house. I went to see his loft one day, and he does take care of hi good birds, but any bad flyers/breeders he has....guess what he does to them? He feeds them rat poison and releases them near our neighborhood hawk nest. The hawk eats the pigeon (i saw it happening once while i was in my car) and a couple days later i see a dead hawk. This is absolutely cruel. First the pigeon dies, then the hawk dies. I'm not lying, i hate hawks but thats just down right hurting. Just because the pigeon isn't the perfect stud or isn't the highest flyer, etc, he kills it. That's the first thing.
> 
> And today, when i went to feed my pigeons. I found a baby pigeon, maybe around a month old? He could fly. I found him, duct-taped lying on the floor. Like he duct taped the whole body, and all his feathers, so he couldn't walk or fly. Being duct tape, i had to cut it off, so the pigeon is pretty naked, (he's inside with me now on a heat pad, since it gets pretty cold here at night being in the north). So i'm going to go by his house tomorrow and ask for an explanation. And i'm sure it's him because a friend of mine found a similar situation not long ago. I was just wondering, can people like these get charged for un-human like acts towards animals? Cause i don't know much, being 15 and all lol. So if someone can help me I'd love to hear. My brother, being known to the police very well here, and provincially lol, used his criminal mind "Let's go to his house and night, break the lock to his loft, and rescue those 40 something birds" LOL, it's always something to do with breaking when it comes to him. Don't worry i'm more human than that, lol, anyway I'd appreciate any help.


oh boy...I would report the killing of the hawk/s you may beable to get him that way...I would stay away from this freak, you could be in danger if he were to get p'd off, you might be the one to get ducktaped and put in his basement or somthing, you could write him a note saying you would take any castoffs he may not want...that may help...good luck and go getem'


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I went over to his house with my uncle who happens to be an ex-sergeant here in abbotsford. And the freak (cruel pigeon guy) is seriously a mad man. He comes out and hes like this is private property, go away or i'll shoot. So me and my uncle sticked around for a while to see where and how his loft was situated. Doing anything legally can't be done for another couple of days since it's really hard to find a court date. My second cousin, the lawyer, is coming over today to help me out, probably file a case on him. I got the Humane society here in on it as well and they told me, even if i did take the birds in a non legal way i wouldn't get charged or anything, so I'm going to do that today. He leaves to take his dog to his pasture in about an hour, (I spied on him for a few days) and it usually takes him about half an hour. I'm just praying to god that half an hour will be enough time to get over 40 birds out. My bro's going to help me and my uncle's going to be on the side with his hand gun because that freak can come out at any time and do something we'll all regret someday. So let's hope it all goes well.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gurbir said:


> I went over to his house with my uncle who happens to be an ex-sergeant here in abbotsford. And the freak (cruel pigeon guy) is seriously a mad man. He comes out and hes like this is private property, go away or i'll shoot. So me and my uncle sticked around for a while to see where and how his loft was situated. Doing anything legally can't be done for another couple of days since it's really hard to find a court date. My second cousin, the lawyer, is coming over today to help me out, probably file a case on him. *I got the Humane society here in on it as well and they told me, even if i did take the birds in a non legal way i wouldn't get charged or anything, so I'm going to do that today. *He leaves to take his dog to his pasture in about an hour, (I spied on him for a few days) and it usually takes him about half an hour. I'm just praying to god that half an hour will be enough time to get over 40 birds out. My bro's going to help me and my uncle's going to be on the side with his hand gun because that freak can come out at any time and do something we'll all regret someday. So let's hope it all goes well.


Please be careful here. It's hard for me to wrap my mind around the fact that you can just go on someone's property and take what isn't yours and nothing will be done to you. 
I understand your frustration and I know that your intentions are good, but it is against the law to take something, anything, that isn't yours from someone else, and especially on THEIR property. 
I don't want to see you or anyone else get hurt. If the Humane Society REALLY cares about what's going on, THEY can legally get a court order or whatever and do an investigation. That's part of thier job. You, being a child, should NOT be involved in this as far as taking matters into your own hands. 
Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I think it is beat to just stay clear of this nut for the safety of your family and you. Just let it go unless he can be reported. I am not clear on the laws where you live.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gurbir,

I totally agree with Renee .. it is definitely wrong/illegal for you and your family to be stealing this man's birds, and it sounds like it could become very dangerous for all of you. You would be far better off to have the local authorities deal with this situation.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's a horrible, disgusting situation, but Terry and Renee are right. As much as you want to save this idiot's birds, attempting to steal them would put _you _in danger and also compromise your attempts to deal with this man through the justice system. I don't know what Canada's laws are, but here in the U.S. hawks are protected and harming them is illegal. So is cruelty to any animal. I know it's frustrating, but if I were you I'd start with the police. I'm afraid that if you take matters into your own hands, cruel pigeon man may retaliate and do something even worse to you and your birds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Gurbir,
Your heart is really in the right place. I'm not saying you should confiscate the birds but I really admire you for involving others and attempting to make a difference for these birds. My hat is off to you. You are a person of courage. You are a great and magnificent human being.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i second what charis said. for a fifteen year old , you RULE. trooper gives you two wings up. 

in all honesty i would SO be right there with you, taking the whacko's birds, but i would worry about what HE would then do in retaliation. 

so far it sounds like all the right people are getting involved and actually doing something. maybe wait it out a bit, and see if he gets busted, and then you or your parents, can get guardianship of his birds? 

the guy's obviously a psycho, and an armed one at that, not to mention the whole rat poison thing......seriously??? WTF???  man i hate people sometimes....

do you know of any 'investigative reporters' on local news channels that would go bug him? let people know what a scum he is. even if he IS allowed to do away with his own birds , rat poison is hardly humane. what a sicko. 

yet another jerk i'm gonna have to go on a roadtrip to sock in the mouth. 

trooper's sharpening his beak and putting on his spiked collar.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Please be careful here. It's hard for me to wrap my mind around the fact that you can just go on someone's property and take what isn't yours and nothing will be done to you.
> I understand your frustration and I know that your intentions are good, but it is against the law to take something, anything, that isn't yours from someone else, and especially on THEIR property.
> I don't want to see you or anyone else get hurt. If the Humane Society REALLY cares about what's going on, THEY can legally get a court order or whatever and do an investigation. That's part of thier job. You, being a child, should NOT be involved in this as far as taking matters into your own hands.
> Just my two cents worth.


I agree with Renee. Plus the fact that he could very easily do something in retaliation to your birds. Maybe poison them or something. Do what you can, but be careful, and if you must do something, do it legally. A nut like that could do anything.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys, i got birds, half legally/half illegally lol. While i was getting the birds, my uncle, who as i said was the ex-sergeant here had called the abbotsford police department, and when my bro was hacking away with an axe on the lock, 4 patrol cars surrounded the house on 3 sides (one side is a farm). Well right when my bro go the lock off, the cops, 6 of them, came into the back yard. Waited by the gate until the nut case came, and arrested him. I don't know what my second cousin did, but he got his sorry bum arrested lol  . They took him away, my uncle and bro helped me load the 62 pigeons (i thought they were 40 :O) into crates and i took them home. Now i have 62 new high flyers . I'm going to get to work on that 2 story loft i was talking about, we don't have any restrictions on size and height here so its all good. Well all's fine now, he's arrested probably in jail for 3 days to a week. The birds are safe  And i have well over 100 pigeons now lol. I'll try posting a picture of them all, pretty birds


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! That's really something, Gurbir!!

I don't remember seeing anything on the site before to equal what you have posted!!

We all hope that man gets his and thank goodness you got the birds away!!

However, what will he do once he's back home? Retaliate? Sure HOPE NOT!! With someone who has so little regard for his birds, I would be very wary and careful!

Wishing all the best

Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and the gang


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Gurbir, thanks to you, your bother, uncle, cousin & everyone involved in this rescue. 
People often complain & feel bad about cruelty, but they don't take any action to stop it. You guys did & all of you are great! 
Once this mental case is released from jail, you will have to be extra careful.
The birds need to be protected, so try to have a camera installed as soon as possible.
May God bless all of you for saving His innocent creatures from being tortured & killed.

Phyll


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, i'll have to be careful for when he's back, he's been arrested many times before for multiple reasons. The cops said they're going to be sending a patrol car every 2 hours to my house until he cools off. And i'm getting my uncle to get me an air or pellet gun, so if i see him acting fishy around me or the loft i can protect myself and my birds.


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

I say do it. I would. Well maybe go into his house, Take his shotgun(and any other firearm.lol). And then take the birds and get out. Oh and if he threatens you get a restraining order. And all done. LOL.


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh Coool U Did It.lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank God for people who stand up for the rights of animals. But still don't see how this can be legal, without a court deciding that his birds should be taken away from him. And he is not going to take this lying down. Watch out! I would hate to see something happen to you or your birds. And this moron has certainly shown that he has very little respect for the life of animals, or anything else for that matter. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

i sure hope this doesnt come back and bite you on the butt.. without a court order you have pretty much committed a crime here and well it may just come back to haunt you along with the madman behind it


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I would have gone the court way, but the nearest hearing i could get would be 2 months from now, which was too far away, co my uncle just contacted the Abbotsford police department and they contacted the humane society, who contacted my uncle back, who told me it was OK LOL. But this happened after we stole the pigeons. So we committed the crime, and then we found out legally it wasn't a crime  And the pigeons are doing fine, we have a few cabins that aren't being used anymore (We have a 120 acre blue berry farm, and annually we have pickers from the south, mainly mexico, come up to pick) But the year coming up my dad said we'll just rely on local pickers, so anyway if i do some modifications, i can have 3 more lofts, 6 foot high, 10 foot long, and 6 feet wide, each. I'll work on those sometime when i'm free lol.


----------



## Penelopebianchi (Oct 5, 2008)

*You can do something!!*

I am sure there are laws about poisoning hawks.

If there is a Humane Society, call them! Or call or email the Audubon Society in the USA!

That is horrific!!

Penelope


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep there are laws against hawks here too, oh well he's in jail for another 4 days. And some better news, there was a stabbing a while back and they found out in his records that it was him, and he hadn't gotten charged since he took off to the east. So he'll be on parol once he's out of jail.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES! This guy is something else!!

Until he is behind bars permanently, I would sure advise _*extreme caution!*_ 

You just never know what an unbalanced mind will do!

Wishing you and your birds all the best!

Shi


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

gurbir, my young friend, you are a ROCKSTAR!!!! 


seriously, how many 15 year olds do any of us know that would do what this kid did??? if there was some trophy or award or huge gold star for being a pigeon hero, you should get TEN of them. as a matter of fact....hmmm......perhaps this is something the rest of us should look into....

anyway, kiddo, you rule. i hope everything works out okay, and that you and the birdlings stay safe. and if you need trooper to roll up north, with his sharpened 'beak of death', you just let me know.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

While I can appreciate your desire to protect these pigeons, I'm not sure it is quite the thing to be so gleeful over acquiring them as your pigeons in the way you did.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm a little taken back by some of the reactions/advice here. There's LOTS of 15 year olds out there stealing every day. But, since this was "for a good cause"......apparently it's ok that this happened? 
What's the difference in a 15 year old stealing a bike to sell to get money for food for his family? Is THAT ok too?
I don't get it. Believe me, I feel for these birds just as much as the rest of you do. I know places where race birds are kept that I don't approve of. I sure as hell don't go on to other peoples property and take their birds. I'm sure that I would get thrown in jail.
There's a right way and a wrong way to get everything done, and IMO, this was still wrong, regardless of the final outcome for the birds OR Gurbir.
And I wonder, (maybe I missed it somewhere a long the way).....just where are these 60 plus birds being kept now? What kind of conditions are they being kept in? I know I read that a new loft is in the works, but that doesn't help NOW............
How many of you could actually take on 60 more birds, besides the ones you already have and honestly keep them in decent, clean, incrowded conditions? 
And if the man was taken away to jail, why not get permission to leave the birds where they are, but be allowed to feed and water them? 
Sorry........I just don't get it.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Gurbir said:


> ....... My brother, being known to the police very well here, and provincially lol, used his criminal mind "Let's go to his house and night, break the lock to his loft, and rescue those 40 something birds" LOL, it's always something to do with breaking when it comes to him. Don't worry i'm more human than that, lol, anyway I'd appreciate any help.


 Gurbir,

Different parts of this world have different customs and laws. Where I am from, this is called stealing. Under the laws of this Commonwealth, what you just posted on a public web site is also called evidence, and a confession. 

My Grand Mother often repeated the saying, "Two wrongs don't make a right". In some states like Texas, breaking and entering in order to commit burglary can get you legally shot and killed. 

If you continue to break laws to correct what you precieve as wrongs, you will become well known by the police, just like your brother. I don't know if the facts are as you state or not. Your criminal brother seemed interested in "helping" to liberate this man's loft of pigeons, and where might they be right now ? Gee....did you happen to sell any of them to "good homes" ?

Perhaps someone opposed to pigeons being kept in a "Prison", helped to " liberate" all the pigeons in one of our new member's loft a few months ago. Perhaps the crooks felt they were "helping" the pigeons also ? They stole every last bird in the loft.

I'm sorry to hear you are involved in criminal activity at this early stage of your life. And I don't see anything funny about this situation, that would warrent a lol.........


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

I have to agree like I said before this is criminal and Im sure theres much that isnt being told here .. theres no way they would let anyone take these birds off a property without a warrent from a judge plus without being cataloged as evidence as well .. never heard of any province allowing such activitys to occur no matter how bad the conditions were  to have this man arrested and taken into cutody in the first place you would need some sort of evidence to prove his wrongs and hearsay doesnt get you far without that just so you know if someone was trying to steal my birds I would shoot them too.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Some of you might have missed out when i said 4 patrol cars came with 6 cops and arrested the man and took him away? And the point where the humane society contacted my uncle to say it was a go and that the court work could happen later. And as for what state i am in, I live in Canada. British Columbia is the province, and Abbotsford is the city. If you check it anywhere its mostly a rural area. And as for breaking in and stealing, the nearest court date i could get was 2 months away, who knows how many more pigeons he would have killed. I usually found a dead pigeon remains somewhere around the neighborhood every other day. This guy just kept on breeding, kept on killing. If breaking in and saving the pigeons meant saving the life of lets say 10 pigeons, I did it once, and i'll do it again. Oh and he has a dog thats always on a choke chain, while i'm at it, might as well report that.

P.S. I'm no 15 year old gangster.
P.S.S. My grandpa was a member of parliament abotu a decade ago, so the town knows my family well to let us do this.
P.S.S.S. For those of you concerned about the safety of my birds, his birds, my family, and me. Our whole house is fenced, the backyard (where the pigeons are) actually have barbed wire on the fence. There are already camera's and monitors in most of the corners of this house.
P.S.S.S.S. The pigeons are being kept in 2 of the 3 cabins i talked about earlier. Each cabin has 4 windows, one on each side, and i leave them open 24/7 since i nailed heavy duty chicken wire on them.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Please be careful, not that many people will do that for anybody, you are young and I can tell by now that you are going to be a wonderful adult, of course I can see that you have those genes from your family, remember that this people are crazy, and they know where you are or your family, you guys are just amazing, all my prayers are for all of you, and I really hope that you will have good news very soon. =)


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I just read that you are not 15 hhahaha sorry for the confusion here... anyways, it doesn't matter how old you are... you are still a wonderful person and I'm happy that they got this guy already.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ivor said:


> I just read that you are not 15 hhahaha sorry for the confusion here... anyways, it doesn't matter how old you are... you are still a wonderful person and I'm happy that they got this guy already.





Gurbir said:


> *Cause i don't know much, being 15 and all lol.* So if someone can help me I'd love to hear. My brother, being known to the police very well here, and provincially lol, used his criminal mind "Let's go to his house and night, break the lock to his loft, and rescue those 40 something birds" LOL, it's always something to do with breaking when it comes to him. Don't worry i'm more human than that, lol, anyway I'd appreciate any help.



I think the key word was "gangster"...........he DID say he's only 15.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I've been following this _story_ & I must say there are a few things that seem to be amiss.

I, personally, find it hard to believe that:

1. Any organization (in this case the humane society) would tell someone even though they are doing something illegal they wouldn't be _charged or anything_, thus condoning such an act. 
"I got the Humane society here in on it as well and they told me, even if i did take the birds in a non legal way i wouldn't get charged or anything"

2. Six police, knowing of this criminal act of trespassing, destroying private property (breaking the lock to the loft) & theft (stealing the birds) did *NOTHING* to *STOP* it.
"While i was getting the birds, my uncle, who as i said was the ex-sergeant here had called the abbotsford police department, and when my bro was hacking away with an axe on the lock, 4 patrol cars surrounded the house on 3 sides (one side is a farm). Well right when my bro go the lock off, the cops, 6 of them, came into the back yard." 

3. An attorney (and from all accounts a relative of yours), knowing of this criminal act, would not advice you to take a *legal* approach to resolve the problem rather than taking an *illegal* approach. 
"My second cousin, the lawyer, is coming over today to help me out"

The chain of events that you have described have definitely enticed me to research & learn more about the Canadian laws. 

Just curious: Is this the second cousin who is the lawyer?
"I don't know what my second cousin did, but he got his sorry bum arrested."

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I've been following this _story_ & I must say there are a few things that seem to be amiss.
> 
> I, personally, find it hard to believe that:
> 
> ...


 Hello Cindy,

Just my gut feeling Cindy, but Gurbir has all the makings of a great pigeon racer. I think he is better then most at story telling, and I have heard some tall tales in my day, but this whole story does not make any sense to me. 

Like any good "story", some elements of truth may be in there some where, but it's up to the readers to read between the lines. The one part of the story I do believe, is that he took part in "Liberating" pigeons from someone. 

What the truth really is, I don't think any of us will ever know. People in my experience, that tend to "liberate" other people's personal property without permission, also have a problem when it comes to telling the truth.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Just my _gut feeling_.... , but you rock, Gurbir! 

Good luck with that half-wit once they let him out, and keep those birds flying


----------

